# Twins



## Botters (13 October 2011)

It's never easy is it!

I have really struggled with my 2 broodmares this year. 

The first one wouldn't take at all this year and we have decided to retire her, we have had 2 lovely foals from her (see my albums) and so have decided she can be a field ornament from now on.

My second had a foal as a youngster in Germany, and I decided to put her in foal this year to the great Mylord Carthago (both mares are based in France). However she was having none of this and wouldn't catch. So towards the end of the season as a last chance we decided to try another stallion...she took...with twins!

Gah. Apparently there are an unprecedented number of twins this year.

Anyway they were too close to pinch one, so we tried waiting to see if they would move apart or one would reabsorb. No such luck. She has been scanned with 2 healthy embryos, exactly the same size!

So now they have decided to perform a fairly new technique of injecting one embryo in the heart with penicillin.

There is only a 50/50 chance this will work, so I have my fingers, toes, legs & eyes crossed for the best!

Please can I have some vibes!


----------



## HappyHorses:) (13 October 2011)

Sending you vibes!

Let us know how it goes. x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 October 2011)

I hope that it goes well.

*good luck vibes*


----------



## alfiesmum (14 October 2011)

how very interesting and worrying at the same time, fingers crossed for you and let us know how it goes x


----------



## BonneMaman (14 October 2011)

Ah, so sorry - fluffy in me can help feeling sorry for the foal, but you are absolutely right - best of luck to you and your mare xx


----------



## gadetra (14 October 2011)

Oh no after all that hard work, twins  
((((((((((vibes)))))))))))


----------



## Botters (17 October 2011)

She is going to stud today. So I will be feeling sick from now until we know the results!!

I know I can't help feeling fluffy too, but she would most likely abort both at 9 months anyway, so it is better this way. 

She is quite a big girl, and both embryos are big and healthy, so I would never risk the health of my girl. They will just try to inject the nearest/easiest one.


----------



## Botters (19 October 2011)

Well it has been done, and for now it has been successful.

As in one has been injected and has died and the other is still alive.

So now its just a case of waiting, fingers crossed for no infection etc. She will be scanned again in a week, and then again at a later date.

Let's hope all this worry has been worth it!


----------



## HappyHorses:) (19 October 2011)

O Botters 

I really hope thats the end of the bad luck and your mare goes on to have a successful pregnancy.

Keep us posted


----------



## emlybob (19 October 2011)

Fingers crossed for a healthy foal for you next year now


----------



## Botters (31 October 2011)

Unfortunately looks like she is aborting. Started this morning  

They wont wash her out until next week.

Very gutting. No babies next year for us, will be a bit quiet and boring!

Oh well better luck next year


----------



## TheresaW (31 October 2011)

Sorry to hear that Botters.


----------



## alfiesmum (31 October 2011)

so sad, my mare aborted at 46 days so no foal here either for next year, fingers crossed next time x


----------



## Botters (16 November 2011)

Arggghhhhhh it's alive!!

The vet came yesterday to wash her out and scanned to find that 1 twin was dead and shrinking, and the other alive and growing!

Can't believe it  over the moon 

Now where is my bubblewrap...!


----------



## Maesfen (16 November 2011)

Brilliant news.  You deserved that after all your efforts this year.  Will keep things crossed for you.


----------



## Botters (16 November 2011)

Thank you. Not to mention all the money spent this year!

I'm trying not to get too excited as it's still along long way to go yet, and we have lost one at 8 months before, which really wasn't nice.

My dad is already thinking of names! In France they name by letter for the year. So everything born in the same year begins with the same letter.

I think next year is C


----------



## misst (16 November 2011)

I was following you posts - what a lovely surprise for you. Fingers crossed for a lovely little one next year.


----------



## koeffee (16 November 2011)

thats brilliant news


----------



## JanetGeorge (16 November 2011)

That's great news!  I wish now that we'd tried the 'cardiac stick' with my mare who Junior Vet missed 28 day twins with!  Found them at 55 days - vet thought the procedure your mare had was a bit 'iffy'  and decided to try another procedure which involves damage to the chorioallantoic membrane - rather than complete rupture.  We THOUGHT it had worked - for 5 days.  Then the other one went!


----------



## Monkers (16 November 2011)

Fingers crossed all goes well for you! I was just wondering why you thought the mare was aborting? What was she doing?


----------



## magic104 (16 November 2011)

Monkers said:



			Fingers crossed all goes well for you! I was just wondering why you thought the mare was aborting? What was she doing?
		
Click to expand...

Snap!!  As I was reading down the posts I was going to ask the same question..


----------



## Botters (17 November 2011)

She was discharging, with blood a couple of days after she came home from having the procedure.

I don't know why. We are just pessimists so we immediately decided she was aborting! But I think the vets were surprised too! My dad was scouring every inch of the field every day bless him.

It is the first time they have done this procedure at the stud so they are over the moon. Something to add to their CV


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 November 2011)

Botters said:



			She was discharging, with blood a couple of days after she came home from having the procedure.
		
Click to expand...

Probably just aggravated a varicose vein - often happens with mares who haven't had a vet's arm poking around for zonks!


----------



## Botters (18 November 2011)

I think we just thought the procedure working was too good to be true. We are always waiting for the worst to happen!


----------



## Monkers (18 November 2011)

Well I wish you the best of luck for the rest of her pregnancy, I hope you have no further worries! Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## Botters (25 June 2012)

Woo hoo she's finally dropped!

Fabbie produced our first colt in the early hours of Sunday morning. sometime between 01:00 and 03:45, she was sneaky and did it alone.

We have no name as yet, so any suggestions welcome. His official name has to begin with a C this year, as this is the French system.

So anyway here he is:

I can't help but call him Colin!


----------



## ribbons (25 June 2012)

Fantastic, congratulations. Didn't see this thread last year, so when it popped up today I found it worrying, sad, interesting, amazing and finally absolutely brilliant all In ten minutes.
You must be delighted and so relieved. Your quite right, it's never easy.
Again, another massive congratulations, he looks wonderful.


----------



## Botters (25 June 2012)

Thank you, she has hung on to him for quite a while as well just to add to the worry! So relieved to see his funny little face.

But to make up for it she is being a lovely mummy.

Here's a clip of her helping him to find the milk bar, he's having a bit of a wiggle and a wobble!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6E6LrPc2pA


----------



## Monkers (25 June 2012)

Fantastic news congratulations! I still find it amazing how that little bubble you see on the first scan turns into a foal!


----------



## Sults (25 June 2012)

Gorgeous - congratulations!!!!


----------



## dianchi (25 June 2012)

Fantastic news! Corky springs to mind!


----------



## Clippy (25 June 2012)

Well done, you couldn't have tried harder to get him and now he's here


----------



## gadetra (25 June 2012)

Yeahie congrats, the vid made me chuckle!  
After all that hard work-welcome Colin!


----------



## rhino (25 June 2012)

He's absolutely beautiful


----------



## Botters (25 June 2012)

Thanks all, I just want to go out to my parents and play with him all day, would never get any work done!

He is getting a bit stronger on his wobbly legs now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUs8qwypxtw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66WxqKLc2SY


----------



## Mariposa (25 June 2012)

So gorgeous. She is such a lovely mare - I love that first video in the stable with her just snuffling him...so cute, what a lovely mum!


----------



## magic104 (25 June 2012)

Congratulations, he already has his white legs ready for the dressage arena


----------



## Asha (25 June 2012)

Botters said:



			Thank you, she has hung on to him for quite a while as well just to add to the worry! So relieved to see his funny little face.

But to make up for it she is being a lovely mummy.

Here's a clip of her helping him to find the milk bar, he's having a bit of a wiggle and a wobble!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6E6LrPc2pA

Click to expand...

What a fabulous mummy, so gentle helping him find his way.

He looks a little belter, congratulations.


----------



## alfiesmum (25 June 2012)

fantastic news!!!! when i started reading this thread again , i noticed that it was last year, and if you look, i told you how my mare had aborted, well turns out she didnt, you can see my little colt on my thread.

your guy looks awesome xxxx


----------



## Botters (26 June 2012)

She is a gentle giant bless her.

Alfiesmum that is great news, was he a complete surprise, or did you know she was still in foal after a while?

Feels even better after a bit of a struggle!


----------



## alfiesmum (26 June 2012)

Botters said:



			She is a gentle giant bless her.

Alfiesmum that is great news, was he a complete surprise, or did you know she was still in foal after a while?

Feels even better after a bit of a struggle!
		
Click to expand...

had vet out in beginning of march to geld my unrelated yearling and vet looked at mare and just shook his head and told me she was still pregnant. bloods taken but they took 5 days to get results by which time we could watch foaly moving. sexy boy arrived at 345 days all safe and sound


----------



## Cherrygarden (26 June 2012)

Ah lovely, happy endings : ).
Lovely looking foal, beautiful markings, I love all the white and general splashes.


----------



## DosyMare (26 June 2012)

Aww what a lovely result. Congrats


----------



## Botters (26 June 2012)

alfiesmum I have only seen one picture as no FB at work, but he looks lovely.

Fabbie ended up going 358 days just to add to our stress! 

The white splashes might not stay as he may grey out, this is his daddy. So we will have to wait and see on that: 

http://www.gammas-stud.com/stallions/

His face is funny though, I think his white looks like a parrot!


----------



## cblover (26 June 2012)

Absolutely wonderful, what a rollercoaster of a ride! Enjoy every minute with him, he's a special boy! x


----------



## Polotash (27 June 2012)

Gorgeous baby! I had hassle with twins/ washing out/ more AI and so on with my mare 4 years ago, I've just started the resulting foal under saddle this week :0)

I was wondering for a name, how about C_____ (fill in the blank!) Perroquet since mummy is french and his white bit looks like a Parot!


----------



## Botters (27 June 2012)

I think it looks like a Parrot too, or a spanner!

She is actually German, daddy is French, and they are in France.

He still hasn't even got a stable name yet. Mum wont go for Colin!! She is currently calling him scamp.

Are you keeping your baby? We plan to sell this one, as we seem to be collecting horses, although after all the hard work maybe we should keep him!


----------



## Lark (27 June 2012)

Wow I didn't see this last year.
Massive massive massive congratulations 
Absolutely gorgeous foal - Big white face and loads of socks..feel free to send him my direction 
And Mylord Carthago! you lucky thing.


----------



## Botters (27 June 2012)

He is actually by Tilippe Le Bel. We tried over and over with Mylord but no such luck :-( 

Tilippe was a last ditch attempt as we knew he was very fertile, turned out to be a little too true!

He is well recognised in France though despite being young, as both his parents are well known in the competition world, and hopefully once he starts his competition career the word will spread about him.

He is a lovely natured stallion, and so is the mare, so hopefully our little boy will be easy enough to deal with!


----------



## Polotash (27 June 2012)

Campina Perroquet... (using Scamp as a starting point!) or Carthago Perroquet...

Yes I'm hoping to keep the baby (born 2009) so as long as she is generous under saddle she'll be staying. My dressage boy is 17 now and foals mum is 22 so I wanted something younger to replace them.

Her mum has been a fantastic servant to me. She is Argentine TB with lots of bone, feet like iron, good confirmation (if I was being critical she's big in the bum as she has a huge engine and a bit plain in the head) but most importantly she has a lovely rock solid temperament. I chose Catherston Springsteen for her as I wanted temperament of the baby over everything else. My horses live at home and are basically pets, so everything has to have a nice personality, good to hack, and ideally go and compete at dressage too! 

Tiga (baby) is everything I hoped, EXCEPT she is only 15 hands atm (1 week shy of her 3rd birthday). I'm hoping she'll get to 15.2 since I'm quite tall! (Mum 15'3, dad 16.2).


----------



## Polotash (27 June 2012)

Botters said:



			He is actually by Tilippe Le Bel. We tried over and over with Mylord but no such luck :-(
		
Click to expand...

Scrap Carthago Perroquet then, maybe Callippe Perroquet instead! ;0)


----------



## PaddyMonty (27 June 2012)

Botters said:



			We plan to sell this one, as we seem to be collecting horses, although after all the hard work maybe we should keep him!
		
Click to expand...

Seems like a good idea


----------



## Botters (27 June 2012)

Do not encourage me!


----------



## Botters (27 June 2012)

We are leaning towards Chico at the minute, as he is a little nutter!

My mum keeps sending me videos just to tease me, she took this one a couple of minutes before he nearly ran straight into her! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B16fSStxS5s&feature=plcp


----------

